# Underslung LPG tank supplier/fitter



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I was going to get mine from MTH autogas but they appear to have ceased trading. I want one fitting and want an excellent job doing. I don't mind paying for the best work so don't want to go to a cheap supplier.

Can any one recommend a great supplier who will install for me please?

Karl


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Karl,
I can recommend 'Autogas 2000' . . they have fitter/branches in various parts of UK, ours was done at their Frodsham branch.
see my [laughingly so-called] website: for pic's of the tank -
http://www.vicfire.zoomshare.com/1.shtml

see their website :- 
http://www.autogas.co.uk/main.htm
* its the RED LPG tanks not the black ones *
This is the fitter we used
[Autogas Northwest Cheshire WA73EH
Dave Stanley
01928 710011 
vic


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I used Conrad Anderson, Excellent job, and I thought a very fair price.


----------

